
New chips don't deliver, Facebook says - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/server-and-data-center/69802/new-chips-dont-deliver-facebook-says
======
wmf
Video: [http://gigaom.com/2009/06/25/facebooks-jonathan-heiliger-
tal...](http://gigaom.com/2009/06/25/facebooks-jonathan-heiliger-talks-
infrastructure-and-usernames/)

